# Repair Boss Digital Delay



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone ever repair a Boss Digital Delay? 
Got an old DD2 that kinda works, but the delay signal out is really weak. It passes signal when not engaged, and there is an echo but really faint. Are these things repairable or is this a weird solid-state thing that will be completely inscrutable and impossible to fix?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

it's all components - should be fixable if a part is replaced.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Virtually all Boss pedals use the same basic switching system, and even if the delay portion is digital, there WILL be an entirely analog input and output buffer in there, so yes there is every likelihood that it is reparable.

Wish I had a schematic for it. I'd tell you where to look. The switching portion will likely involve transistors with a part number starting with a 'K' or 'J'. The buffers will use atransistor starting with a 'C'. That is about as helpful as I can be at the moment.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I found a schematic for it here: http://www.freeinfosociety.com/electronics/schemview.php?id=126

Also there's a Canadian schematic website: http://www.schematics.ca/ that has dozens of schematics for guitars, guitar amps, bass amps, pedals, effects, PA systems schematics and musical instrument wiring diagrams. You can also find the Boss DD-2 schematic there in PDF format.




mhammer said:


> Virtually all Boss pedals use the same basic switching system, and even if the delay portion is digital, there WILL be an entirely analog input and output buffer in there, so yes there is every likelihood that it is reparable.
> 
> Wish I had a schematic for it. I'd tell you where to look. The switching portion will likely involve transistors with a part number starting with a 'K' or 'J'. The buffers will use atransistor starting with a 'C'. That is about as helpful as I can be at the moment.


----------

